# Kijiji Old Traynor Reverb PA $325



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

TRAYNOR vintage amp Voicemate Reverb YVM-3 + 2 cabinets YSC-3 | Amps & Pedals | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Those amps are good for solid state, and the reverb is excellent. I had a YVM 6 which is just more channels in a console vs head format. The inputs are proper loZ ( mic level vs Hi Z instrument level) just not XLR. Ok for jam space pa, I also used it as a reverb send when mixing ( out of the box with a console).

The speakers aren't worth anything tho. The drive units in that later era sucked rhino dong ( I also bought a pair of those but the 12" version - I wanted the cabs for the look - loaded them with an EV and Black Widow each and 2 passive radiators and used them as a venue PA with some Sunn horns for top fill - I made those passives out of the original speakers - half of them had the magnets crumble and fall off when I took them out, but they were too shifty even as passives with extra weight added and cones coated for stiffness so I tossed them and got proper ones).

Anyway, the cabs are worth 100 or less, and I couldn't give away my YVM6 so that price is insane. IIRC Paul's Boutique sold a 6 with 4x12 columns for 100ish a few months back.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I had a YVM 6 as well.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

A friend of mine had that head (but not the cabinets) years ago...he might still have it. 

It didn't sound totally horrible.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

This is identical to the one that sold for $120 at auction here in SK. Amp, speakers, cables.

The buyer told me straight up he was finished at $120, so I coulda had it for $121.

I already got so many good deals, I felt greedy, and just let him have it. I was sure to fill him in on what a prize it was, and what it was worth. About $200, IMO.

Good thing I passed on it. My truck was so full, I couldn't get it home, without a return trip.

BTW, that bumper edge design is the most practical thing ever. Should be mandatory on all gear.


----------

